
40 years ago first packet sent on the Internet - HippoViolation
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/40-years-on-the-Internet-transmits-every-aspect-9187484.php
======
greenyoda
_" On Aug. 27, 1976, a team led by Don Nielson, then assistant director of
telecommunications at Menlo Park engineering firm SRI International, drove a
specially equipped van 6½ miles south and parked at Zott’s. They ran a cable
from the van’s radio to a computer set up at a picnic table out back and used
the radio to connect to another computer at the SRI office and on to Boston.
The Internet was born."_

The internet (ARPANET, at the time) was born when the first packet was sent
several years earlier, on 29 October 1969.[1]

This article seems to describe the first time that mobile equipment was used
to connect to the ARPANET, which is interesting, but not the birth of the
internet.

Also, a network connection on a dedicated radio link was a fun experiment to
do, but it didn't make possible the widespread mobile deployment of the
internet we have today. That required the building of a cellular phone network
capable of sending data at high speeds, which happened many years later.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARPANET#ARPANET_deployed](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARPANET#ARPANET_deployed)

